# Surgery Set



## cathyl111 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just checking in as I finally decided to go with the partial thyroidectomy over the RAI. It is set for this Wednesday, 2/22/12. (I was originally scheduled for 3/8/12, but I asked to be put on the cancellation list. My nerves were/are off the charts and I wanted to just have it done. I think the waiting may end up being much worse than the actual surgery.)

I have a multinodular goiter that is causing hyperthyroidism. Left side does not appear to be involved. The hope is that removing the right side with the goiter will resolve hyperthyroidism. I asked my endo how many patients end up doing well with one side only and avoid meds. She said in her practice it is 2 out of 3. Even if I end up needing medication, I think the path to hypo will not be as dramatic/uncomfortable as it would be from RAI.

My GP, endo and surgeon have all assured me this is not an extremely difficult surgery as surgeries go, and I would be going home that same day. My gp said the thyroid is close to the surface and there is not a lot of muscle to go through. My surgeon specializes in thyroid/endocrine surgery only. This is all he does. He said most of his patients have little to no pain and are walking around that afternoon. Let's hope.

Will update after surgery (if I survive the nerves over the next few days).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wishing you lots of luck. I understand the nerves-I was a wreck-but know my experience was very much like your doctors described. I walked to the restroom a few minutes after I was brought up to my room after being in the recovery room & walked around much of that night. I only took pain meds because the nurses advised it, not because I really needed it. I started doing barn chores five days after I got home and generally had an easy time. Yes, you do feel slightly "off" due to the hormone upheaval, but as long as you take it easy and take good care of yourself, I'll bet you do fine!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck on your upcoming surgery Cathy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cathyl111 said:


> Just checking in as I finally decided to go with the partial thyroidectomy over the RAI. It is set for this Wednesday, 2/22/12. (I was originally scheduled for 3/8/12, but I asked to be put on the cancellation list. My nerves were/are off the charts and I wanted to just have it done. I think the waiting may end up being much worse than the actual surgery.)
> 
> I have a multinodular goiter that is causing hyperthyroidism. Left side does not appear to be involved. The hope is that removing the right side with the goiter will resolve hyperthyroidism. I asked my endo how many patients end up doing well with one side only and avoid meds. She said in her practice it is 2 out of 3. Even if I end up needing medication, I think the path to hypo will not be as dramatic/uncomfortable as it would be from RAI.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best. I am so glad the date has been bumped up. This way you will angst no more and that will be that.

Sending hugs, best wishes and prayers,


----------



## cathyl111 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

Trying to keep my nerves in check.

My GP had given me a prescription for low dose klonopin for anxiety, but I have not taken any. Now I am not sure if I can take this with the surgery on Wednesday. Will check on Monday. I have had surgery before, but I don't remember being this anxious.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wishing you the best! The nerves are understandable but, you'll be fine and feel much better when it is over.


----------



## cathyl111 (Oct 30, 2011)

Home from my partial thyroidectomy this morning. Since I am typing this, I obviously did really well. I can't believe how easy this has been. I had some tylenol and ibuprofen in the hospital and that is it.

I was nuts for weeks worrying over this. I know I am not out of the woods with thyroid function, but the surgery itself went really well.

I have half the thryoid, and lets hope that works well.

Surgeon sent thyroid to pathology, but said it did not look cancerous.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad you're home! Recovery was MUCH easier once I was home in my own bed!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome home! I'm glad your are doing so well!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice! So glad to hear things went well for you!!!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

cathy - Happy you are at home and things went well !!


----------



## cathyl111 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just checking in again after Wednesday's surgery. Felt pretty good day of surgery. Yesterday was a little rough. Lots of muscle soreness in arms and legs from anesthesia. Improvement today. Feel like it will just get better from here.


----------



## cathyl111 (Oct 30, 2011)

Pathology came back benign. Very happy.

Now I just need to wait and have labs checked in several weeks to see if left lobe will suffice.

Thanks again to everyone for all their support and insight.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

what was your original diagnosis?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

cathy, that's excellent news! Good for you! 

Fingers crossed that the remaining lobe does the job!


----------



## Deetee1989 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cathy, I was so glad to have read your story. I am a 22 year old femal and have the EXACT same as Ypu have described I am schedules for a partial thyroidectoy of my right side in a weeks time and I have never been so anxious in my life! It males me feel sick to the stomach just thinking about it! I feel a sense of relief after eating how well your procedure went! Hope you are still doing well? Thanks again


----------



## Deetee1989 (Mar 17, 2012)

Please excuse all the typos! Damn iPhones


----------

